# Phal. bellina var. coerulea



## Camellkc (Jun 26, 2015)

Came from Taiwan as blooming size last year and it flowers to me now.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 26, 2015)

That is lovely.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice one.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 26, 2015)

Real round and flat. Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2015)

A beauty, for sure.


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2015)

Aaaahhhh how lovely. That's one of the better ones I've
seen in a long time. Wish I could smell it.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jun 27, 2015)

So untype it could be a violacea… please…Samera (all Samera are in flower now)


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 27, 2015)

abax said:


> Aaaahhhh how lovely. That's one of the better ones I've
> seen in a long time. Wish I could smell it.



The smell of this is just same as other bellinas：sweet.:rollhappy:

I do agree that it is harder to find a good color and form clone for coerulea form bellina as compared with the original red one, may be it is less popular and less parents could be chosen for breeding.  I have heard that the coerulea form Bellina has been extincted in the wild. Is that true?


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 2, 2015)

Given the sepal triangle, it can't be bellina, sorry. There's violacea inside.

But it's a beautiful Samera coerulea for sure! Very nice choice.


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 3, 2015)

lepetitmartien said:


> Given the sepal triangle, it can't be bellina, sorry. There's violacea inside.
> 
> But it's a beautiful Samera coerulea for sure! Very nice choice.




It comes from Jiaho orchid nursery at Taiwan and those seeding are produced by scheduled Bellina breeding programme, I just chose one among ten last year. If you are very confident that this has violacea inside, someone then better let the nursery know they are selling the "misnamed" bellina blue
for sometime.

By the way, if you have seen the wild form bellina, the sepal for some clone could be triangle.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 3, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Ray (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2015)

I really like the subtle green working into white working into purple


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

Beautiful:clap:


----------



## Secundino (Jul 4, 2015)

lepetitmartien said:


> please…Samera (all Samera are in flower now)



Please, could you tell this to MY Samera???

:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice coerulea, I bet it smells really good.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 4, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Please, could you tell this to MY Samera???
> 
> :rollhappy::rollhappy:


I wouldn't interfer into your love affairs… :evil:


----------

